# 86 nissan 300zx power issues



## Drom96 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello again.. still fairly new but somewhat used to the action here but im having more trouble with the Z. so she starts.. very poorly.. wont stay running and my electronics are out of whack. when the car is off i can move my seat.. obviosuly they are electronic seats but thats about it.. but when i start the car, rev it up to about 7 thousand rpms and keep applying little bits of gas to keep it running then i get all my systems. i dont understand what is wrong and i doubt the guys at autozone even know the first thing about Z's so any advice is good advice.


----------



## RenaAlvidrez (Nov 25, 2013)

i am too keen up to the knowledge and would welcome any coming suggestions in this regard


----------



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds like an ECU or one of your sensors. Read the sensor and fuel delivery portion of the Haynes manual and try to get a rough idea of what sensor could cause it. Then diagnose each sensor. See if the sensor works, does it get power, does your z work better with the sensor unplugged...that kind of thing. You can check for a vacuum leak too. 

Look up everything think I said and give it a go. To check anything electrical get a test light. To check for a vac leak use a can of carb cleaner and spray around any potential leak areas. Vacuum lines are a good start, manifold collector, and injectors are a good place to start. 

Has your z had a general tune up in a while?


----------

